# Entourage the Movie - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54114[/img] 
*Title: Entourage The Movie* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :2.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*84




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54122[/img]*Summary*
After 8 successful seasons on HBO, “Entourage” has made its way to the big screen. Well, the semi big screen, as “Entourage” the movie didn’t exactly make big bucks at the box office. If you’ve followed the show, you pretty much know where this is headed, as Vince and his entourage of Hollywood buddies try to make it even bigger in Hollywood (even though they made it big in the series as well). Unfortuantely the movie plays out like an extended set of episodes, or a compressed season, which begs the question why this didn’t air on HBO or straight to DVD, as the bigger budget and bigger cars, and bigger celebrities don’t bring anything new to the table that we haven’t seen in 8 years of HBO broadcasting. Am I saying that the movie is boring or junk? No, of course not. Jeremy Piven as Air Gold steals every scene he’s in (much like he does in the TV show) and the comradery among the stars is warm and inviting. I just think it would have fared better as an HBO special rather than trying to fend for itself in theatrical land. 

Now gone big time. Actor Vince (Adrian Grenier) is back again, but this time he doesn’t want to be in front of the camera, but directing his own major motion picture. His old agent, Ari Gold (Jeremy Piven) is back in the game as well, coming out of retirement just in time to give Vince and his entourage of friends their biggest break yet. Only problem is, the picture goes over budget fast, and the only way to get the funds to come through, is for Ari to head off to Texas and kow tow to the rich billionaire funding his project (played by Bill Bob Thornton) and his sniveling brat of a son, Travis (Haley Joel Osment). Taking Travis back to Hollywood for a test screening of the movie to assuage some worried minds, things turn ugly real fast and friendships get strained, as well as Ari’s famous temper.

Really, that’s the gist of the plot, but the reality of the situation is, the whole movie is about tying up the loose ends from the series. We have Ari coming to grips with his anger issues (and stealing the movie with his rants and angry outbursts. Eric (Kevin Connolly) finally gets to make things right with long time flame/ mother of his child Sloan (Emmanuelle Chriqui), and Vince’s brother, Johnny Drama (Kevin Dillong, Matt Dillon’s brother), FINALLY gets his big break with Vince’s new movie. Turtle (Jerry Ferrara) gets his chance at love too, after losing a lot of weight, with none other than Rhonda Rousey herself (even engaging in a hysterical cage fight with the incredible athlete). 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54130[/img]All of these varying spider web subplots really make the movie feel very “tv”ish and definitely cements my theory that this would have been better suited to an HBO special rather than try to make a theatrical go of it. As such it ends up being a very niche film, as fans of the TV series are really the target audience rather than the regular movie going public. That’s not to say that a lot of people haven’t heard of the show, BUT this was an HBO fans dream and the box office backed that up with the monetary results.

The movie, much like the show, is a big slice of Hollywood excess. Everyone is driving around in Lamborghini’s and multi thousand dollar suits, drinking excessive booze and partying in ways that would make the average Joe picking their jaws off the floor. This time it’s even bigger and more excessive, as the added budget of a theatrical release just allows for some much more to fill up the screen. Not only is the glitz and glamour amped up, but the celebrity cameos that made the show famous are beyond epic here. We have cameos from Andrew Dice Clay, Gary Busey, David Arquette, Kelsey Grammer, Piers Morgan, Liam Neeson, Bob Saget, Clay Matthews, Jon Favreau, Mike Tyson, Pharrell Williams, Ed O’Niel, Mark Wahlberg, Rhonda Rousey, David Spade, Jessica Alba and COUNTLESS others. As much fun as all of these cameos are, the entire effort feels a bit like the crew snorted cocaine and ran around L.A. having fun with the rest of the budget, which isn’t entirely amusing in and of itself. It’s just that some better writing could have elevated the movie up to the show’s level of greatness. 




*Rating:* 

Rated R for pervasive language, strong sexual content, nudity and some drug use 



*Video* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54138[/img]“Entourage” makes its way onto the silver screen with style and panache, with a simply stunning 2.40:1 AVC encoded Blu-ray experience. Set in sunny L.A., the bright airy world of California makes for a vibrant and luscious environment, complete with sunny outdoor shots and vividly rich interiors. Colors are warm and natural, with strong primaries that resonate with the overly aggressive nature of the series/film. Skin tones look natural, if not a teensy bit ruddy, and the contras levels look fantastic, if not a bit hot at times. Black levels stay deep and inky, with no signs of crush or greying blacks, making this a STUNNING digital replication of the source material. I couldn’t find a flaw in the transfer if I tried, and I REALLY tried to see some sort of flaw. Top notch all the way.







*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54146[/img]The overly indulgent nature of the movie’s stars show up in the audio track as well, as the 5.1 DTS-HD MA track is exuberant and full of life. Vocals are crisp and clean, always well balanced with the rest of the chaotic track. The rest of the track is just as lively, with raucous parties in Turtle’s house, as well as the roaring of sports car engines, the rumbling thwap thwap of a helicopter’s rotor blades and even the emphatic thud of a car door slamming sounds aggressive and intense. LFE is tight and controlled, shfting from loud and pounding when at the drug crazed party, to the deep and throaty with a high powered sports car pulling up. Even in scenes that you normally wouldn’t associate high levels of LFE I was shocked at the amount of reverberating bass throughout. The surrounds get a LOT of workout as the busy L.A. streets are nothing but a whirlwind of noise and even during the quitter movements, you here plenty of little nuanced noises to give a fully 3 dimensional sound to the audio track. 





*Extras* :2.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54154[/img]
• The Gang: Still Rockin' It 
• Hollywood, Baby!
• The Making of Hyde
• Deleted Scenes
• Meet the Newest Member of Entourage 
• Lucas Ellin is Jonah Gold
• Gag Reel






*Overall:* :4stars:

“Entourage The Movie” is somewhat of a puzzler. While I could have seen another season, or at least a TV movie, creator Doug Ellin seems to want to make the show bigger and bigger, which unfortunately didn’t allow itself to realize the movie’s full potential. The constant inundation with cameos and the caste reunion is certainly a blast for long time viewers of the show, but unfortunately it didn’t do much to garner new fans or bridge the gap between TV and film. The audio and video presentation is INCREDIBLE, really making this a top notch demo film for sure. Fans of the show may definitely want to check it out, but for everyone else you might want to rent it first. 

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Jeremy Piven, Adrian Grenier, Kevin Connolly, Jerry Ferrara
Directed by: Doug Ellin
Written by: Doug Ellin
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, Spanish, French, Portuguese DD 5.1
Studio: Warner Brothers
Rated: R
Runtime: 105 minutes
Own Entourage The Movie on Digital HD now or Own it on Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack on September 29!




*Buy Entourage The Movie On Blu-ray at Amazon*



*Recommendation: Rental​*








More about Mike


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I just started watching "entourage" the first season on amazon prime. I do like the series so far. Will have to check the movie out once I finish the entire set, assuming, it keeps my interest that long.


----------

